

Marketing lesson: legislators boost the market (Gun sales surge …) - drd
http://www.latimes.com/business/money/la-fi-mo-gun-sales-brownells-20121224,0,7596545.story

======
drd
“Calls for stricter weapons laws after the massacre at a Connecticut
elementary school have gun enthusiasts scrambling to buy firearms before
they’re restricted or banned outright …” [LATimes]

Just tell people they are going to lose something, you are going to get a huge
boost in your sale!!!!!

